
Neuralink: Elon Musk unveils pig he claims has computer implant in brain - ljf
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/aug/28/neuralink-elon-musk-pig-computer-implant
======
dr_dshiv
The article ends with:

"Most of the current cutting-edge research in brain-machine interface is
conducted on animals, scientists note, with safety challenges and lengthy
regulatory approval procedures preventing larger human trials.

Notably, Musk, who has been a frequent source of misinformation about
coronavirus in recent months and fought to keep his factories open during the
pandemic, did not wear a face mask during his presentation, despite being in a
room with dozens of employees, a camera crew and veterinary staff. He
eventually put on a mask during a question and answer session."

